# New PC upcoming, how do I integrate from the old PC



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe this is not the place to ask but here goes anyway. I am going to purchase a new PC, Monitor,Printer, keyboard and mouse to replace my 13+ year old Dell. I am looking at Rysen components with the PC being made by Certfied Data up in Canada. SSD for the operating system and another hard drive for storage maybe? Is this two drive plan a good idea?

The big question is what do to with the files in the old PC? I want to clean things up and will transfer a few files but would like access to these files in case. It has been suggested to put the old drive into the new PC case to be able to access it or transfer the data to an exterior storage drive. Is one better an idea than the other? 

Thanks


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am planning to purchase a new PC to replace my aging Dell. I am going to get Office and am currently using Office 2013. My question is this version was never configured correctly and I would like the new PC with Outlook to perform better. I have Gmail as a back up. 

Outlook currently has an "important" folder. I assume if anyone selects high priority when sending it would go there? It seems though that this folder simply copies the inbox. If I select the important folder it starts to sync and the volume of emails increases at an alarming rate, so I never select important as I believe it would access emails from the year dot. Can I remove this folder from the new version of Outlook?

How do I make the move so to speak from the old PC to the new PC in regards to Office?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can hold on to your old computer for a while and then use a USB drive to move files between the PCs. Or use cloud storage to transfer files.

Alternative, you could do what you mentioned and just connect the hard drive to the new PC.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Is Outlook using the Gmail account as the email Account ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

And, one of the advantages of connecting the old hard drive inside the new PC is file transfers will be much quicker than through USB or network.

As far as your "Is this two drive plan a good idea?" question goes, the answer is Yes. The price of SSDs are dropping but, old fashioned hard drives are still cheaper per GB for gobs of data storage.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice car Spyware Dr

For the SSD it has been suggested that be used for the operating system only and the regular drive used for storage. Y/N?

I have a RAID set up now what should I consider for back up with the new PC?


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

tristar said:


> Is Outlook using the Gmail account as the email Account ?


I did not set up the email or the PC. How can I check to answer your question?
When I open Outlook I see my gmail email address and under it says "inbox" then Gmail, so probably. 

Can you address the "important" folder as well?

Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.



> *MULTIPLE POSTING*
> 
> This refers to posting the same question or same replies in multiple areas of the site (also called flooding). Please post only once. If you feel you have posted in the wrong forum, contact a Moderator or Manager, who will move the post for you. This also includes the creation of multiple new threads on the same or similar topics and sending PM's continuously to one or more Staff members.
> 
> Rules


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

kiwi2000 said:


> Nice car Spyware Dr


Yes, it is. It'd be a kick to get a chance to drive one some day. :smile:



kiwi2000 said:


> For the SSD it has been suggested that be used for the operating system only and the regular drive used for storage. Y/N?


Depends on the size of the SSD. When it is large enough, (>=1TB), I keep everything accessed multiple times per day -- like the Operating System, many often-used Programs, etc. -- on the SSD. 



kiwi2000 said:


> I have a RAID set up now what should I consider for back up with the new PC?


https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree :thumb:


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.


Hi Dave

I posted one in the Office section about migrating Outlook and questions regarding the new set up of Office and Outlook. I posted another about how to go about incorporating a new PC and the old PC in regards to setting up the hard drive and the retrevial of old files. If you believe these two seperate issues can be joined please do so whether it is under hardware or under the office section.

Thank you.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like you're using GMAIL in Outlook, it has this inconvenient way of managing the emails... With labels... So basically you need to 'label' the email as appropriate and it will get tagged with whichever name you want..

Better to do it from the Webmail interface, instead of Outlook first, completely organize all the emails and then switch to outlook.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

tristar said:


> Looks like you're using GMAIL in Outlook, it has this inconvenient way of managing the emails... With labels... So basically you need to 'label' the email as appropriate and it will get tagged with whichever name you want..
> 
> Better to do it from the Webmail interface, instead of Outlook first, completely organize all the emails and then switch to outlook.


Can you please tell me how to go about organizing from the web mail interface,(where is that, what is that?).


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Check for the labels in gmail, they are small checkboxes, in gmail, there are no "folders" as in the regular meaning of the term... An email is 'labelled' and the so called "foldeR" categorizes them...


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Yes, it is. It'd be a kick to get a chance to drive one some day. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip on macrium, I will check it out for a back up option.
The PC I am looking at has options of 120 or 240GB SSD. Could I put the operating system and say Office on a 120 or 240 GB SSD?

Then I could use a conventional hard drive 500GB or 1TB for storage of files, etc.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, Windows and Office should both fit on a 120 GB. Since it's probably going to start feeling a bit too tight after a year or so though, (updates, etc.), I'd recommend at least a 240 GB. In fact, if I'm not mistaken I believe I saw a Samsung 500 GB EVO SSD for less than $85 on Amazon the other day.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Yes, Windows and Office should both fit on a 120 GB. Since it's probably going to start feeling a bit too tight after a year or so though, (updates, etc.), I'd recommend at least a 240 GB. In fact, if I'm not mistaken I believe I saw a Samsung 500 GB EVO SSD for less than $85 on Amazon the other day.


If this is the case Samsung 500 GB EVO SSD, maybe I should forget the two drive option and look for a PC with a large single SSD drive instead although I do not see this type of offering locally.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Here it is: Amazon.com > *Samsung 860 EVO 500GB 2.5 Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-76E500B/AM) - $82.99*

How about order the computer with a single big 'ol spinner (HDD) w/Windows installed on it. Then move Windows onto the 500 GB SSD and use the spinner for storage.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Here it is: Amazon.com > *Samsung 860 EVO 500GB 2.5 Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-76E500B/AM) - $82.99*
> 
> How about order the computer with a single big 'ol spinner (HDD) w/Windows installed on it. Then move Windows onto the 500 GB SSD and use the spinner for storage.


Your responses are brief and to the point which is good if we both knew what you are talking about, I do not. Are you suggesting I order a regular single hard drive PC like 500GB or 1TB then by some means move the operating system off of it to the Samsung or similar SSD you have suggested and include programs as well leaving the traditional drive open for storage? 

Would a computer shop that sells these do that type of work? It is my experience while shopping for a new machine that retailers are not interested in after sales or pre sales service work only to sell the product with no offer of integration assitance on the outgoing unit or even set up of the new unit.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry about that. Never really know how much someone might or might not know ... and sometimes get fussed at a bit when I get it wrong. 


You can use Macrium Reflect 7 Free (Home Edition), or similar, to clone the HDD (Hard Disk Drive) to the SSD (Solid-State Drive).

Once you get the computer, power it down, install the SSD and power it back up.

Clone the HDD to the SSD, then power the system down.

Power it back on, set the BIOS to boot from the SSD instead of the HDD, save the change and exit.

Now boot Windows from the SSD. If everything went okay, you're ready to format the HDD and use it for general storage.

BTW, since you're going to be using the HDD for storage, might as well go ahead and get a big'un. Recommend at least a 2TB, 4TB even better. You wouldn't believe how fast they fill up. Note that WD (Western Digital) Black HDD come with a 5-year warranty.


----------

